# Fotos: Baustelle Boppard



## dave (16. April 2004)

Ich war gestern das erste Mal seit längerem wieder in Boppard. Also, die neue Strecke nimmt ja nun langsam Gestalt an .... zumindest die Dirtline am Anfang. Bin echt gespannt wie's weitergeht. Mit den Holzrampen sieht's zumindest schon richtig professionell aus!


----------



## bmx rules 666 (20. April 2004)

hallo und hi!!
wollte mal was zur strecke sagen!!!
das was ihr dort seht is erst mal nur der anfang!!!
wir haben noch viel vor was sag ich sehr viel vor!!!
aber es dauert noch leider!!!!darum bitte ich euch  , noch solange die strecke gespert is nicht drauf zu fahren!!!!
sie is noch zu weich und ohne den startblock läufts ja eh nicht!!!
wir haben am freitag die erste line fertig gestellt und fangen nun an die strecke im tal zu shapen!!! northshore steht auch schon halb!!!
also ihr könnt gerne vorbei kommen und schauen aber bitte noch nicht fahren da noch versicherungs techniche sachen abgeklärt werden müßen!!!

MFG und ride on
alex barthelmes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyalex! (20. April 2004)

Junge, Junge,
da krieg ich ja schiss wir wären der Sache nicht gewachsen


----------



## dave (20. April 2004)

Rockyalex! schrieb:
			
		

> Junge, Junge,
> da krieg ich ja schiss wir wären der Sache nicht gewachsen



@Rockyalex:
Tja, die Line wird wohl einiges an Überwindung kosten! Aber die Sprünge sind zum Glück so geformt, dass man auch etwas kürzer landen kann. Vielleicht trauen wir uns ja doch noch ran .... 

@bmx rules 666:
Dass die Jumps zumindest für Dich nur Kinderkram sind, haben wir ja schon beim Wolfskopf gesehen! 
Habt Ihr eigentlich relativ feste Zeiten an denen Ihr am Bauen seid oder läuft das spontan ab? Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal beim Begehen der Strecke ...


----------



## bmx rules 666 (21. April 2004)

@ dave!!!
gude,wir haben die sprünge so gebaut,das wir der meinung sind einen guten durchschnitt aller könnenesstuffen abzudecken!!!
aber das sind erst mal sachen die jetzt in den hintergrund treten!!!
unser geld für den streckenbau is schon verschoßen,heute war erst mal der letzte bau tag!!!
wir müßen erst mal schauen wie es weiter geht!!!!
aber so schlecht is es jetzt doch nicht!!!
mit viel eigenleistung und und noch mehr eigenleistung bekommen wir die sache schon in den griff!!!

ride on 
alex barthelmes


----------



## dave (21. April 2004)

> gude,wir haben die sprünge so gebaut,das wir der meinung sind einen guten durchschnitt aller könnenesstuffen abzudecken!!!



ja, hab' ich mir gedacht.  bin halt nur eher so am unteren ende der könnensstufe!  
wenn ihr noch hilfe bei der strecke braucht ... bin gerade noch in den prüfungen, doch danach könnte ich auch mal anpacken.


----------



## fastmike (26. April 2004)

ja geil,des sieht ja aus als würd es bald ma  wiederwas anspruchvolles geben,nachdem die rinne plattgemacht wurde geht ja nirgenswo mehr was über 10 m airtime(göttin),wielang braucht des bei euch noch?


----------



## lalabuuhhh (29. Mai 2004)

Naja, das mit Boppard wird jetz wohl dauern ...

Es ist "Baustopp". 

Heute war dazu ein Leserbrief in der "Rund um Boppard" ich gucke mal, dass ich diesen die Tage einscanne und poste.

Werde mich als Bopparder jetzt auch mal langsam mit einschalten ... is einfach lächerlich was hier abgeht. Irgend einer stinkert immer rum ...


----------



## dave (29. Mai 2004)

... und dafür ist die alte Strecke bereits abgebaut!


----------



## lalabuuhhh (29. Mai 2004)

Naja ...

Oben ist alles platt ... kannst aber noch runter...


----------



## JustTerr0r (29. Mai 2004)

Wo liegt die strecke ?
Sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joki (31. Mai 2004)

*Dieser Beitrag beruht auf unsicheren Informationen! Denn fundierte Informationen sind selten in Boppard!* 

JA absoluter Schrott mit dem WK

Aber so läuft das leider immer in unserer kleinen Stadt..
In BOppard wird immer irgendwas angefangen, für gut befunden und kurz drauf wieder abgerissen!

Jetzt haben die Politiker genau das erreicht was sie eigentlich mit der Strecke vermeiden wollten, denn das alle Kids irgendwo im Stadtwald rumeieren und an allen möglichen Stellen ihre Spots aufschütten.

Wieso hätte  man den Wk nicht einfach solange stehen lassen können, bis die neue Strecke fertig und abgenommen ist!???
Der WK hätte/hat niemanden gestört!
Das Problem ist wohl nur, dass in Boppard die Leute großen Einfluß haben, die der Stadt Geld bringen!!(Pächter und Jäger)
Angeblich lag der WK in der PAcht des HERRN HARIBO, Besitzer des Golfhotel Jakobsberg und Inhaber der Schnuggelfirma HARIBO!
Dieser gute Mann bekommt, aufgrund seiner finanziellen Stärke als großer Steuerzahler, die meisten seiner Wünsche in die Realität  schnell umgesetzt, seien sie noch so zwecklos und unsinnig.

Soweit mein Beitrag zur UNENDLICHEN GESCHICHTE::OWNHILLSTRECKE IN BOPPARD


----------



## [FW] FLO (31. Mai 2004)

also ich kann mich joki nur anschließen.

zur strecke:
der baustop ist im unteren bereich wieder aufgehoben und wir haben auch schon n bissel was gemacht. im oberen teil wird der baustop wohl die woche auch aufgehoben.
wir versuchen so viel wie möglich von hand zu bauen aber alles können wir leider nicht von hand machen. wenn ihr uns unterstüzen wollt, könnt ihr das in form von arbeitsgerät wie  z.b. ner motorsäge oder nem bagger/radlader. wir können auch holz gebrauchen, es sollte jedoch nicht zu alt sein und es muss hartholz wie z.b. douglasie sein. natürlich könnt ihr uns auch finanziell unterstüzen dann können wir nen bagger mieten.
mfg
FLO


----------



## Joki (31. Mai 2004)

Mal abwarten wie lange es dauert bis der nächste Baustopp kommt, 
das " Baustoppen" ist ja gerade in Deutschland modern geworden!

Das Problem ist, dass in Deutschland jeder X-beliebige    volljährige Bürger einen Baustopp veranlassen kann!
Ob dieser dann wirksam wird..muß geprüft werden und das kostet mal wieder Zeit!

Speziell in Boppard sind die Gründe aber an den Haaren herbeigezogen und basieren meiner Meinung nach nur auf reinem Protestwillen!
Was ja eigentlich den Jugendlichen immer vorgeworfen wird, und wir Biker sind ja sowieso die Schlimmsten  

Leider haben die vermeintlichen Naturschützer eins noch nicht bedacht...das Biken zu den naturschonenden Sportarten gehört....

Und wegen der paar Bäume die abgeholzt wurden, brauch man eigentlich keinen Aufstand schieben.
Denn jedes Jahr im Winter ...wenn es wieder schneit....kommen die Waldarbeiter mit ihren dicken Ballonreifen zerstören jegliche Waldwege und holzen tausende von Bäumen aus dem wald.

Darüber regt sich niemand auf, weil es der Wirtschaft was bringt....
Alles schön und gut ... aber die Verhältnismäßigkeit stimmt einfach nicht...


Zumal in den vergangenen zwei Jahren quadratkilometer an alten Waldbestand in Buchholz plattgemacht wurden, um ein neues Industriegebiet zu schaffen....das ist natürlich legitim aber wieder fehlt die Verhältnismäßigkeit zu max . 50-80 Bäumen beim Streckenbau( ich hab se nicht gezählt sondern nur geschätzt)

Naja harren wir der Dinge die da kommen, es werden bestimmt keine erfreulichen sein:-(  


Tut mir/uns nur einen Gefallen, fahrt nicht aus lauter Zorn den Sesesllift runter...das bringt gar nicht sonder provoziert nur und ist eher kontraproduktiv..

ich hab fertig...

viel spass auf der Gass

Jochen


----------



## Pedalritter (1. Juni 2004)

@Joki wie recht du hast !!!!   

aber das ist in meinen Augen noch lange nicht alles !! 
Wenn man sich doch nur mal die Waldwege vom HAns RIegel BOnn Anwesen Jakobsberg richtung Nassheck bzw. Gedeonseck/ Vierseenblick anschaut , muß man doch sagen das wars noch nicht !! 
Angeblich sollen ja die "Instandgesetzten" Wege für Wanderer und die Forstwirtschaft hergerichtet worden sein , ich habe aber das Gefühl , das daß ganze irgendwann mal ne zufahrt von der B327 zum Jakobsberg bzw Boppard - Jakobsberg wird .   
Und dann hat sich die Bikerei in unserer schönen Ecke erledigt . Denn der BUND und das Forstamt sind doch selber Erstaunt über die Summe die der Stadtrat zur Sanierung der Forstwege bewilligt hat !!   
Naja schaun mer mal wies sich entwickelt !!

Mfg Pedalritter


----------



## Joki (1. Juni 2004)

Ja sicher....
Aber ich wollte jetzt nicht alles auskramen!
Hab auch davon gehört.... das der Jakobsberg ne Zufahrt bekommen soll!
und so wie es ausschaut, (Zustand gerade der direkten Verbindungswege ist ja wirklich in bestem Zustand...)deutet alles auf eventuelle Baumassnahmen hin....


Woher kommst das du so genau darüber Bescheid weißt??

mfg joki


----------



## fastmike (24. Juni 2004)

wie siehts denn jetzt aktuell aus mit dem WK,baustopp oder gehts weiter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nakamur (24. Juni 2004)

Im Unteren Teil der Strecke wird wohl gebaut. Oben ist immer noch Baustopp. 

Gruß KP


----------



## [FW] FLO (26. Juni 2004)

zur zeit kommen wir ganz gut voran. aber wir haben leider immer noch keinen bagger oder ähnliches und so wird wohl 1/3 der strecke erst mal nicht fertig werden.


----------



## AgentOrange (26. Juni 2004)

Würde mich anbieten mal zum buddeln vorbeizukommen mit ein paar leuten ! Ich glaub vom bauen von Strecken haben wir auch ganz gut Ahnung 
Kettensäge und sowas würden wir auch mitbringen !

Warum baut man eigentlich keine Strecke mit Anbindung an den Sessellift ?


----------



## Joki (27. Juni 2004)

weil der sessellift Naturschutzgebiet ist!
und die Stadt sowieso schon Stress schiebt, vonwegen biken auf der Ripp.
Das muß ja auch nicht sein, die  neue Strecke wird mit Sicherheit auch gut!

klar an die Ripp wird die neue Strecke nicht rankommen.....

Generell solltet ihr euch eins merken!!
Wer den Sessellift sonntag mittags um zwei bei schönsten Sonnenschein fährt, der braucht sich nicht wundern wenn er mit Wanderern Stress kriegt!
fahrt doch morgens oder abends, da störts fast keine Sau!

Außerdem sollte ihr den Sessellift generell meiden!
Ich weiss es fällt schwer, aber es wäre schon besser für uns!

Die Stadt und viele Gremien in Boppard sind gegen uns biker...und auch gegen die neue STrecke und sowieso gegen Biken am Sessellift!

und es gibt genug Leute die in der Nähe des  Sessellifts wohnen und genau in diesen Gremien sitzen!!!!

Denk mal drüber nach!!


----------



## Lehmann1 (28. Juni 2004)

Hi,

meine letzten Informationen waren, daß der Inhaber des Dainese Outlet Stores mit einem kleinen Bagger tätig werden wollte. Ich habs ihm geglaubt, als er es Mitte Juni erzählt hat.
Wird die Sesselbahn nicht in die Strecke integriert? Ich meine jetzt nicht die Rip, sondern den Transport der Räder usw. zum Startpunkt. Das ist meiner Meinung nach absolute Voraussetzung, um nur annähernd eine Attraktivität aufzubauen wie die bekannten Bikeparks. Wie soll das denn funktionieren, Shuttle-Service hoch zum N****-Parkplatz und dann Richtung Gedeonseck? 

Zur Strecke selbst:
Meiner Meinung nach ist die Dual-Strecke für Anfänger/Fortgeschrittene ungeeignet und um das Niveau von 666rules zu erreichen, habe ich verzeifelt nach einem Übungshügel gesucht. Auf dem WK hatte ich die Möglichkeit noch. 
Ich finde es eine Frechheit, daß zum Abriss des WK noch nicht mal Bescheid gesagt wurde. Klar, es gab keine Veranlassung dazu, gehört aber zum guten Ton und zum vernünftigen Miteinander. Irgendwie scheint das Ziel, die Jugend aus dem Wald zu bekommen. Also auf nach Wildbad, Todtnau, Willingen, dort scheint das Geld der Biker und Biketouristen noch etwas wert zu sein.

Apropos, wir waren gerade ein paar Tage in Ischgl. Dort gab es zwar keine Line, Sprünge haben auch gefehlt, aber super Singletrails, die 7-Tageskarte für den Lift hat 40.- gekostet und das drumherum hat gestimmt. Wir sind ein paar Skipisten runter und das hatte auch seinen Anspruch. Sehr witzig, allerdings lag noch so viel Schnee, daß nur ein Lift anstatt 2-5 liefen.

Was würde denn ein Baggereinsatz für die noch nicht fertigen Bereiche kosten und müßte das Geld (für eine Quittung) an den Verein gespendet werden? Wer sagt mir dann, wofür das Geld verwendet wird?

Gruß Marvin


----------



## [FW] FLO (28. Juni 2004)

hi
der Inhaber des Dainese Outlet Stores wollte uns tatsächlich einen bagger zur verfügung stellen, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin glaube ich nicht mehr daran.

zur strecke:
ich weiß nicht, wieviel du von der strecke gesehn hast. wenn du nur die großen sprünge oben gesehn hast, kann ich deinen gedankengang nachvollziehen. übungshügel werden auf jeden fall in den dirtpark kommen. ab dem dirtpark wird die strecke auch etwas anders aufgebaut, so dass auch für jeden etwas dabei ist.
ein gewisses niveau muss man aber vorraussetzen, man darf ja schließlich auch nicht ohne führerschein auto fahren.

zum shuttlen:
laut planung soll der sessellift für den biketransport umgebaut werden. die arbeiten sind wohl auch im gange. zumindest gucken sich die betreiber nach geeigneten befestigungsmitteln um. aber anstatt mit uns bikern gemeinsam nach der besten befestigungsmethode zu suchen, machen die das auf eigene faust, was das ganze wohl nicht beschleunigt.

zum wk:
uns wurde versichert, dass der wk stehen bleibt, bis die neue strecke fertig ist. aber der herr haribo und sein geld haben halt einen noch größeren einfluss, als wir uns bisher vorstellen konnten.

zum baggereinsatz:
wie teuer das wird, kann ich nicht genau sagen. wenn wir das gerät selber fahren dürfen, wird es auf jeden fall billiger sein. wenn das einer von der firma macht, wird eine woche bestimmt 2000 euro kosten.
das geld kann bestimmt an den verein gespendet werden, ich weiß nur nicht wieviel dann an bearbeitungsgebühren von denen eingesteckt wird, und wie leicht oder schwer es dann sein wird an das geld ranzukommen. wir von www.downthehill.de haben auch ein eigenes teamkonto. um zu zeigen wofür das geld verwendet wird, können wir kopien der rechnungen weiterleiten.

mfg
FLO


----------



## Joki (28. Juni 2004)

grob kann man mit 80 Euro pro Stunde Baggerbetrieb rechnen....
incl Lohn für Baugeräteführer!!

8 std/d *80= 640/d

640 *5 Arbeitstage= 3200

+/- natürlich ....aber das ist so ein pi mal daumen wert....


----------



## nosh (10. Juli 2004)

Joki schrieb:
			
		

> grob kann man mit 80 Euro pro Stunde Baggerbetrieb rechnen....
> incl Lohn für Baugeräteführer!!
> 
> 8 std/d *80= 640/d
> ...



hey
 ganz so teuer ist das bager mieten nicht. es kommt auch drauf an was für einen bager man braucht/mietet bei uns gibts bei "deubner"  einen bager für 80 euro das wochenende -das ist wohl der kleinste den die haben- aber jenachdem für was(und wo) der bagger gebraucht wird ist ein kleiner bagger ja auch von vorteil! 

könnt ihr hier mal ein paar infos zur strecke/ den strecken schreiben die ihr baut? das es was offizielles wird hab ich schon mitbekommen, aber ist es auch frei für alle fahrbar? oder muss eintritt gezahlt werden? wielange wird die strecke höhenmeter usw....

thx 
bene


----------



## [FW] FLO (19. Juli 2004)

hi
die strecke wird im oberen teil ein art bikerX sein mit großen sprüngen und steilkurven und als alternativrouten an manchen stellen northshore. weiter unten ist das gelände dann steiler und da wird das ganze ein schmaler trail mit drops, northshore usw.
wenn du mim lift fahren willst dann musst du natürlich was zahlen  
die länge kann ich ebenso wie die höhenmeter nicht genau sagen, aber wir haben eine geschäzte länge von 1200 bis 1500m und ca. 200 bis 250m höhenunterschied.


----------



## Chr!s (22. August 2004)

@ Flo: Hallo
ich hab in den vergangenen Tagen mal Eure Strecke begutachtet. Da ich aber kein Downhiller/ Freerider bin, hab ich mich mal so am Rand entlang getastet. Ist schon beeindruckend, was ihr da auf die Beine gestellt habt bisher!   Mich würde es noch mehr freuen, wenn ihr am Ende, wenn alles fertig ist, wenigstens noch ein paar Alternativpfade an der Strecke entlang anlegt, damit auch der etwas unerfahrene Biker heil da runter kommt. Er kann dann gefährlichen Stellen ausweichen und wird nicht unbedingt zu einem Sprung gezwungen. Und das wichtigste überhaupt: Ihr bekommt damit mehr Interessenten für die Strecke! Habt ihr so etwas in der Art schon geplant oder soll das nur 'ne Strecke für die absoluten Downhill-Cracks werden?

MfG  

*Chr!S*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (23. August 2004)

Gilt das Fahrverbot eigentlich noch? Auf der Page steht ja:
_"Weiterhin bitten wir euch, die Strecke noch nicht zu befahren, da die Sprünge usw. noch nicht richtig fest sind und wir noch mehr Arbeit haben, wenn wir die Sprünge dann dauernd nachbearbeiten müssen."_

Ich habe aber heute bereits von Bikern gehört, die dort unterwegs waren. Einer hat sich auch gleich das Schlüsselbein gebrochen!


----------



## Joki (23. August 2004)

Laßt es doch solange sein, bis die Strecke fertig ist!
Oder labert nicht so viel darüber!

Es gab doch schon genug Ärger, wegen der Strecke.
Wenn jetzt schon wieder in allen Foren darüber gesprochen wird, ist die Kiste bald genau so verfahren wie der WK!

Hätte man damals nicht so einen riesen Aufstand geschoben mit HP, Bikezeitung usw,,,,dann hätte man dort in aller Ruhe fahren können!
Ende vom LIED, der WK ist verfallen und platt!

Ich geb euch nur einen Tipp, fahrt nicht auf der neuen Strecke, solange sie nicht fertig ist!
Wenn sich dort jemand was tut, dann ist er selbst schuld!

Wenn da jetzt auch schon jeder Affe mit zwei Rädern drübereiert, dann
ist die noch weiche Strecke im Winter schon im Arsch!


----------



## Joki (23. August 2004)

@Chris
Du kannst über alles drüberrollen!
die jetzigen Sprünge sind wesentlich angenehmer als die am WK!

An manchen Stellen gibt es ja jetzt schon alternativpfade die etwas einfacher sind!

und eine DH Strecke ist das nicht...die sind noch brutaler!!!
Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, soll die Strecke eine Freeridestrecke für ambitionierte Freerider sein und nicht für CC!
Irgendeinen Maßstab muss man vorraussetzen, sonst haben die Jungs , die die Strecke bauen, ja selbst keinen Spaß mehr---das kann ich schon verstehen!!
Und unerfahrene Biker haben auf so einer Strecke *gar nichts zu suchen*, die können in den großen Wäldern der Umgebung genügend trainieren!


Man kann halt nicht alles realisieren wenn kaum Arbeitskräfte da sind!
so einen Pfad in die Landschaft zu zimmern dauert verdammt lange!"!!!!!!
Du hast ja tausende alternativ Wege als CCler, und mußt  nicht unbedingt darunter!

*Bin selbst kein Freerider/Dhler sondern mache eher Touren aber fahre trotzdem alles runter*

mfg Joki


----------



## [FW] FLO (23. August 2004)

> Mich würde es noch mehr freuen, wenn ihr am Ende, wenn alles fertig ist, wenigstens noch ein paar Alternativpfade an der Strecke entlang anlegt, damit auch der etwas unerfahrene Biker heil da runter kommt. Er kann dann gefährlichen Stellen ausweichen und wird nicht unbedingt zu einem Sprung gezwungen. Und das wichtigste überhaupt: Ihr bekommt damit mehr Interessenten für die Strecke! Habt ihr so etwas in der Art schon geplant oder soll das nur 'ne Strecke für die absoluten Downhill-Cracks werden?


es werden an manchen stellen auf jeden fall alternativen gebaut. aber nicht überall. wie joki ja auch sagt, muss man ein bestimmtes niveau voraussetzen. wir werden uns auch nicht groß daran aufhalten, super umfahrungen zu bauen, weil wir nur zu 4. sind und weil es ne scheiß arbeit ist. ich hoffe das ist verständlich. wenn dir oder anderen besonders viel daran liegen sollte, könnt ihr nach vorheriger absprache mit uns gern sowas machen!  



> Gilt das Fahrverbot eigentlich noch?


ja sicher gillt das noch! und das wird auch nicht aufgehoben, bis die strecke fertig ist! wie auf alles baustellen gillt auch an der strecke: Betreten der Baustelle verboten!



> Ich habe aber heute bereits von Bikern gehört, die dort unterwegs waren. Einer hat sich auch gleich das Schlüsselbein gebrochen!


das ist natürlich super. wenn die stadt das erfährt, gibt es riesen streß und es wird alles dicht gemacht und wir können die strecke vergessen.
*also leute sied doch bitte auch in eigenem interesse so schlau und fahrt die strecke einfach noch NICHT runter bevor sie nicht fertig ist.*
wir haben auch keinen bock die ganze arbeit um sonst gemacht zu haben, nur weil irgend ein trottel nicht warten kann. ich hoffe das ist verständlich.

thx to joki! wenigstens einer, der vernünftig ist  

mfg
FLO


----------



## dave (24. August 2004)

> das ist natürlich super. wenn die stadt das erfährt, gibt es riesen streß und es wird alles dicht gemacht und wir können die strecke vergessen.



ich hoffe dass er wenigstens in dem punkt vernünftig war und im bopparder krankenhaus nicht erzählt hat wo er gestürzt ist!!
kann ich aber eventuell in erfahrung bringen ...


----------



## Rockyalex! (24. August 2004)

@Flo
Danke für die sachliche und nette Information!
Ich finde die Arbeit die von euch an der Strecke geleistet wird toll und hab die Bauwerke an der Strecke schon bewundert (zu Fuß natürlich!).
Schön, dass ihr offen seid, falls jemand Umfahrungen bauen möchte. (Ich hoffe keine zu bauchen)

@Joki
Baust du da eigentlich mit? Falls ja, ist es schon ok,... ansonsten pflaumst du hier ganz schön die Leute an, die im Grunde nur nachfragen. Diejenigen, die schon fahren kannst du ja anschnauzen.

Gruss Alex


----------



## Joki (24. August 2004)

Rockyalex! schrieb:
			
		

> @Flo
> Danke für die sachliche und nette Information!
> Ich finde die Arbeit die von euch an der Strecke geleistet wird toll und hab die Bauwerke an der Strecke schon bewundert (zu Fuß natürlich!).
> Schön, dass ihr offen seid, falls jemand Umfahrungen bauen möchte. (Ich hoffe keine zu bauchen)
> ...




Hi ALex,

wieso pflaume ich die Leute hier an?
ich habe nur ein klares Statement abgegeben, anstatt großartig drumherum zuschwallen!

Der erste Thread war überhaupt nicht persönlich und der zweite an Chris war nicht böse gemeint!
Denn ich kenne Chris gar nicht persönlich und kann somit keine Aussage über sein fahrerisches Können machen! Aber dennoch stehe ich dazu, was ich weiter oben geschrieben habe!


Ich finde es nur ziemlich unklug, das im Vorfeld schon soviel über die Strecke im Netzt diskutiert wird, obwohl sie noch gar nicht fertig ist!

Und auch bereits Negativschlagzeilen im Netz zu lesen sind.
Die Stadt Boppard, weiss mittlerweile wo wir biker uns austauschen( auf welchen www.seiten), und dort lesen sie auch regelmäßig nach was es neues zu berichten gibt.Die Aktivitäten in diese Richtung sind größer als man denkt, ich darf leider nichts konkreteres nennen.Glaubt mir einfach mal an dieser Stelle!

Die Idee mit den Chickenways ist schon in Ordnung nur bin ich der Meinung, dass ein unerfahrener Biker  auf einer solchen Strecke einfach nicht verloren hat!
(allgemein, nicht Chris persönlich)

Ich persönlich fahre auch nicht alles auf den Strecken in unserer Region, aber auf der Neuen Strecke ist jetzt eigentlich keine Passage,die man nicht abrollen kann!

Wenn man an der neuen Strecke nun doch scheitert, was ja durchaus sein kann, dann hat man zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. mehr Trainieren und das geht auch auf anderen Strecken oder 
2. nach Absprache mit Flo selbst zur Schaufel greifen

Denn die Jungs wollen auch irgendwann mal fahren und ich finde es nicht fair wenn sie für andere Leute Wege bauen, die sie gar nicht brauchen!

Mit dem Mitarbeiten das ist so ne Sache bei mir.
Also ich hab schon paarmal mit Flo usw. gepuddelt aber leider fehlt mir die Zeit es kontinuielich zu machen,weil ich andauernd Klausuren schreibe und mit einfach die Zeit fehlt!



mfg joki


----------



## Chr!s (24. August 2004)

Nur um der Ganzen Diskussion um Könnensstufen und Betreten der Strecke ein wenig Klarheit meinerseits zu geben:

1. Ich nehme euch eure Grübelleien, ob ich nun Anfänger bin oder nicht, nicht krumm! Nur hier zur Info, dass ich seit Jahren XC und Marathon auch wettkampfmäßig bestreite, mich aber im Bereich Downhill nicht zu den Cracks zählen möchte. Natürlich könnte ich eure Strecke fahren, aber bestimmt nicht die riesen Sprünge. Dafür ist mein Bike auch nicht ausgelegt. 
Daher meine Anfrage, ob Alternativrouten oder "Chickenways", wie ihr es nennt, angelegt werden.

2. Verständlicherweise übt die Strecke eine große Faszination auf jeden Biker aber auch Wanderer aus, der sich nur annähernd an ihr entlang bewegt. Ob oben am Vierseenblick oder von unten aus Boppard hoch, irgendwann erhascht jeder einen Blick auf die großen Bauten und wird neugierig. Ein jeder weiß, wie sich der Mensch daraufhin verhält: Er geht näher ran, schaut nach, tastet sich immer weiter vor. Dass diese Neugier zur Selbsüberschätzung wird, sollte nicht passieren. Jeder sollte sich und seine Grenzen kennen. Aber diese Grenzen unterliegen nicht nur den inneren Einflüssen, sondern auch den äußeren. In diesem Fall der Tatsache, dass die Strecke noch nicht fertig ist.
Mir war bis dato nicht bekannt, dass es zu Vorfällen wie oben bezeichnet gekommen ist, sonst hätte ich mich auch nicht auf der Strecke bewegt. Es soll aber gesagt sein, dass ich nicht schädigend unterwegs war sondern einfach nur betrachtend!

3. Für Außenstehende sollte auch vor Ort unmissverständlich deutlich gemacht werden, dass die Strecke noch nicht befahrbar ist. Ein wenig Flatterband wird schnell als Streckenführungsmittel angesehen. Große Schilder, wenn nicht von der Stadt, dann selbst gemacht, mit den Angaben, wie ihr sie hier veröffentlicht habt, dürften den nötigen Effekt haben.

4. Für Unfälle auf der Strecke, in dem Zustand, wie sie jetzt ist, seid ihr nicht verantwortlich. Jeder, der glaubt, er müsse sich dort an die Eingangstür zum Jenseits katapultieren, macht das auf eigene Gefahr. Da kann auch die Stadt Boppard nichts dran ändern, indem sie einen Baustop verfügt oder das Projekt platzen lässt, wie ihr befürchtet. Was hätte sie davon? Ein Projekt aufgeben, dass jede Menge Touristen=Geld in die Stadt befördert hätte, zudem auch eine jüngere Zielgruppe als die saisonhaften Senioren-Japaner, das wird sich jedes Ratsmitglied zweimal überlegen.

Fazit: Macht weiter, wie bisher. Es sieht schon mal klasse aus. Stellt ein paar Verbotsschilder auf, dann habt ihr euch endgültig von denen distanziert, die sich nicht an das Fahrverbot halten und lasst euch nicht von Rückschlägen entmutigen. Ich drück euch die Daumen!  

Mit sportlichen Grüßen

*Chr!S*


----------



## [FW] FLO (24. August 2004)

> Ich finde die Arbeit die von euch an der Strecke geleistet wird toll


danke! sowas hört man gern  



> Baust du da eigentlich mit? Falls ja, ist es schon ok,... ansonsten pflaumst du hier ganz schön die Leute an, die im Grunde nur nachfragen. Diejenigen, die schon fahren kannst du ja anschnauzen.


ja er hat schon mitgeholfen. und er meint es auch nicht böse. wir haben halt schon einiges erlebt hier bezüglich der strecke und da ist es manchmal nicht leicht, noch ruhig zu bleiben  



> Große Schilder, wenn nicht von der Stadt, dann selbst gemacht, mit den Angaben, wie ihr sie hier veröffentlicht habt, dürften den nötigen Effekt haben.


hatten wir alles schon. wird nur gerne geklaut  



> Jeder, der glaubt, er müsse sich dort an die Eingangstür zum Jenseits katapultieren, macht das auf eigene Gefahr. Da kann auch die Stadt Boppard nichts dran ändern, indem sie einen Baustop verfügt oder das Projekt platzen lässt, wie ihr befürchtet.


es geschiet leider nicht auf eigene gefahr, da es öffentliches gelände ist und die stadt dafür haftet. sonst gäbe es ja den ganzen stress wegen der streckensicherung nicht.
ein baustop kann hier wegen jedem scheiß eintreten, wie wir bereits 3 mal festgestellt haben. und wenn z.b. ein baustop verhängt wird, weil wir anstatt doubles tables gebaut haben, dann gibt es bei nem unfall garantiert einen!
mfg
FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyalex! (25. August 2004)

Natürlich hat Joki, wie die anderen Biker in diesem Threat, recht. 
Es fehlt mir, wie auch anderen "Affen", die hier Fragen stellen und "im Netz rumlabern" einfach nur die Information, sozusagen aus erster Hand.

Das Forum bildet ja, wie auch praktizert, eine gute Möglichkeit mal nachzufragen, wie es denn mit der Strecke aussieht...

Klar habt Ihr (Flo...) besseres zu tun als Schilder bauen, aber ich denke die Meisten von uns haben auch schon mal größere Hindernisse umgangen als die drei Schnüre da oben, um auf einen coolen Weg zu kommen. Aber die weniger informierten Biker müssten doch Wissen, dass sie noch nichts hier verloren haben.

Ein Ex-Schild von euch ist mir übrigens in einem Eingang zu einem Jugendzentrum im Saarland begegnet. Weiß der Geier wie das Ding da hin kommt!?

Gruss Alex


----------



## Chr!s (26. August 2004)

Rockyalex! schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Ex-Schild von euch ist mir übrigens in einem Eingang zu einem Jugendzentrum im Saarland begegnet. Weiß der Geier wie das Ding da hin kommt!?
> 
> Gruss Alex



Kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein! Also: Anzeige wg. Diebstahls


----------



## [FW] FLO (28. August 2004)

Rockyalex! schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Ex-Schild von euch ist mir übrigens in einem Eingang zu einem Jugendzentrum im Saarland begegnet. Weiß der Geier wie das Ding da hin kommt!?


hättest es zurückklauen sollen


----------



## [FW] FLO (28. August 2004)

so da haben wir die *******... hat ja nicht lang gedauert:

_Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

den jetzt schon ZWEITEN UNFALL auf der Downhill-Rennsportstrecke
in Boppard am Rhein wollen wir zum traurigen Anlass nehmen, erneut auf
die
Gefahren für Mensch und Umwelt durch die Benutzung und Inbetriebnahme
der
Anlage hinzuweisen.
Die Rennstrecke wurde bisher nicht auf Sicherheit (TÜV o.ä.) überprüft.
Obwohl schon zwei junge Downhiller ihre Abfahrt mit einem
Krankenhausaufenthalt beendeten, soll demnächst die Strecke für
"Breitensportler" freigegeben werden.

Wir wurden informiert, dass die Strecke am 03. September 2004 offiziell
eröffnet wird . 
Im Rahmen der Veranstaltung "NATOUR ERFAHREN" wird angeblich auch Frau
Ministerin Margit Conrad anwesend sein, und die Rennsport-Anlage für die
Öffentlichkeit freigeben.

Die ZERSTÖRTE NATUR kann man sicherlich auch als Breitensportler oder
Radtourist im Bopparder Stadtwald "erfahren" - nur kann die Abfahrt,
schneller als einem lieb ist, in das nächst gelegene Krankenhaus führen.

Das neben dem Mensch auch die Natur großen Schaden nimmt, steht für uns
außer Frage. Nachdem der Bau nun schon zum zweiten Mal nachgenehmigt
wurde
und die Einbauten von geplanten 13 auf 31 Hindernisse erweitert wurden,
ist
der Eingriff in die Natur unübersehbar. Felsformationen mit vormals
Alteichenbestand wurden planiert und dienen nun als Sprungrampen.
Bodenerosion ist jetzt schon im gesamten Streckenbereich das Ergebnis
der
Baumfällungen und Bodenbearbeitung.

Angefügt ein PDF mit neuem Bildmaterial (Unfall und Streckenausbau).

Mit besten Grüßen
Heike und Frank Krüger_ 

nur zur info: die krügers haben ein grundstück (auf dem wohl eine holzhütte ohne baugenehmigung steht) in der nähe der strecke und die sind halt die größten gegner der strecke. die rennen dann immer da rum und gucken was sie den behörden melden können um einen baustop zu bewirken. hört sich jetzt vielleicht dumm an is aber so. 3 mal hats ja schon geklappt.
den brief haben die soweit ich weiß an sämtlich behörden und stadträte geschickt, die irgentwie mit der strecke zu tun haben. also steht der baustop quasi schon vor der türe.
also da haben wir die *******!

ich kann nur nochmal sagen:
*fahrt noch nicht auf der strecke bevor sie nicht fertig ist!* 
und leitet das bitte an andere weiter.

der oberförster hat die letzten tage bereits 2 oder 3 mal versucht mich telefonisch zu erreichen, warscheinlich um den baustop auszusprechen. SUPER!!!
ich könnt echt kotzen!!!

*also leute es liegt mehr oder weniger auch an euch ob die strecke mal was wird oder nicht. ich hoffe ihr könnt die richtige entscheidung treffen.*

noch zur info:
die strecke wird NICHT am 3. september eröffnet. ich weiß garnicht was der schwachsinn soll.

das PDF hab ich nicht gepostet ihr wisst ja sowieso alle wie es an der strecke aussieht.


----------



## nosh (28. August 2004)

hey flo

erst mal daumen hoch und jedemenge lob für euren einsatz für den sport  .

lasst euch von diesen leuten (krügers) und anderen nicht unterkriegen!
ich würde euch vorschlagen auch einen brief aufzusetzen der darauf hinweisst wie die krügers euch steine in den weg legen und so eurer engament(oder wie wird das geschrieben) für die jugentförderung, den sport, und im endeffekt auch für die natur, (den eure strecke bringt kinder jugentliche,und auch erwachsene in den wald und kann ihnen so die schönheit des waldes/der natur vermitteln. und jemand der sich oft im wald aufhält oder aufgehalten hat setzt sich eher für dessen erhalt ein als jemand der nur immer in der stadt abgehangen hat).

so und wenn ihr gegen die krügers schonmal die sache mit der illegal erichteten hütte in der hand habt könnt ihr das ja auch gut gegen sie einsetzen. 
zb könntet ihr ihnen einen brief schreiben und bitten mit ihren unterstellungen aufzuhören und gleichzeitig darauf hinweisen das ihr euch auch nicht über ihr illegal erichtetes haus beschwert.

 oder sofort ein brief an die satdt in dem ihr das doppel spiel der krügers entlarvt. dafür solltet ihr allerdings am besten einen rechtsanwalt ansprechen, der eure formulierungen überprüfen soll und nötigen fals so umsetzt das sie nicht als erpressung oder was weiss ich gedeutet werden könnten. hier im forum gibt es einige die jura studieren (vieleicht auch schon  anwälte) ihr müsstet einfach einen threat machen euer problem beschreiben ... dann wird sich sicher hilfe finden 


cya 
bene


----------



## Joki (28. August 2004)

Rockyalex! schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich hat Joki, wie die anderen Biker in diesem Threat, recht.
> Es fehlt mir, wie auch anderen "Affen", die hier Fragen stellen und "im Netz rumlabern" einfach nur die Information, sozusagen aus erster Hand.
> 
> Das Forum bildet ja, wie auch praktizert, eine gute Möglichkeit mal nachzufragen, wie es denn mit der Strecke aussieht...
> ...



Hallo,
Ich habe weder dich ALEX weder noch Chris als Affen bezeichnet!

Finde es echt bescheiden, das du einem das Wort im Mund rumdrehst!

Klar ist das Forum dazu da, Information jeglicher Art zu bekommen!
Aber es ist eine Frage wie man das anstellt, angesichts der derzeitigen Situation in Boppard, die ja auch Euch bekannt sein dürfte!
Denn das Thema Strecke ist ja schon seit mehreren Monaten Diskussionpunkt in Boppard und Umgebung!

Dave ist ja eigentlich auch immer gut informiert was in Boppard los ist!
Deshalb meine Kritik, das es einfach nur unklug, wenn man Posts schreibt in denen negative Informationen drinstehen!


-Schilder-

Was sollen die Jungs denn machen ..wenn irgendwelche Leute die Schilder klauen!

Das waren bestimmt keine Förster oder Wanderer...sondern wohl eher Biker die sich das Schild als Trophäe mitgenommen haben!
Sehr vernünftig muss ich sagen!

Eigentlich ist das Absperrband aussagekräfitg genug!
Was soll ein solches Band sonst bedeuten ..wenn es quer über den Weg gespannt ist!


Naja wie Flo ja schon gepostet hat, haben sich ja schon meine Befürchtungen bestätigt!

Was soll man dazu noch sagen!

Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (28. August 2004)

> Dave ist ja eigentlich auch immer gut informiert was in Boppard los ist!
> Deshalb meine Kritik, das es einfach nur unklug, wenn man Posts schreibt in denen negative Informationen drinstehen!



tja, da hast du wohl leider recht gehabt. an dem tag war ich einfach so baff über den sturz und die tatsache, dass dort schon leute unterwegs sind, dass ich nicht an die konsequenzen dachte. hoffentlich haben die krügers das nicht übers forum spitzgekriegt. würd' mir sehr leid tun ...

@alex + joki:
ich kenn' euch ja beide. nehm euren schrieb bitte nicht so ernst. joki sagt halt ziemlich direkt was er auf dem herzen hat, das kommt dann vielleicht ein wenig deftiger rüber als er meint.


----------



## Joki (28. August 2004)

_Hi Dave, ob das dieses Jahr noch mal was gibt, ne gemeinsame Tour zu starten!
Bin voll im Stress, hoffentlich läßt  das bald mal nach!_


			
				dave schrieb:
			
		

> tja, da hast du wohl leider recht gehabt. an dem tag war ich einfach so baff über den sturz und die tatsache, dass dort schon leute unterwegs sind, dass ich nicht an die konsequenzen dachte. hoffentlich haben die krügers das nicht übers forum spitzgekriegt. würd' mir sehr leid tun ...
> 
> @alex + joki:
> ich kenn' euch ja beide. nehm euren schrieb bitte nicht so ernst. joki sagt halt ziemlich direkt was er auf dem herzen hat, das kommt dann vielleicht ein wenig deftiger rüber als er meint.



stimmt....
hoffen wir, das es keine Konsequenzen haben wird!

ja es gibt halt verschiedene Charaktere, wollte niemand aufs Füßchen treten...wenn über haupt nur zum Nachdenken anregen!

so die  diskussion ist meinerseits beendet, es ist eigentlich alles gesagt,was zu sagen ist!


mfg joki


----------



## >Helge< (28. August 2004)

Es ist wirklich sehr bedauerlich das die Leute die sich mit der Strecke in Boppard so viel Mühe machen und den ganzen Streß haben, durch solche bescheidenen Aktionen auch noch weitere Konsequenzen zu spüren bekommen!

Ich finde es echt beachtlich was ihr da geleistet habt und wieviel Ausdauer und Energie ihr bis jetzt in das Projekt gesteckt habt! 
RESPEKT!!!

Aber es ist mal wieder klar das Leute die wahrscheinlich sonst nichts besseres zu tun haben es als ihre Lebensaufgabe ansehen andere vor einem "Übel" zu bewahren. 
*Vielleicht sollten diese Personen aber mal daran denken wie positiv es eigentlich ist das Jugendliche sich für ihre Interessen und ihren Sport engagieren! ...auch wenn sie vielleicht nicht diese Leidenschaft teilen!*

Außerdem ist wohl niemand gezwungen die Strecke zu befahren, jeder sollte seine Fähgkeiten einschätzen können und sich dementsprechend verhalten!
...zumal ja anscheinend durch Absperrbänder zu erkennnen ist das die Strecke nicht fertig ist!
*Also sollte es doch auch jedem verständlich sein das die Strecke absolut noch nicht befahrbar ist und sie den Leuten nur die ganze bis jetzt geleistete Arbeit kaputt machen!*

Zum anderen gibt es natürlich bei dieser, wie auch bei tausenden anderen Sportarten die Möglichkeit sich zu verletzten! 
Aber schließlich ist sich jeder der irgendeinen Sport treibt dieser Tatsache bewußt!

Ich hoffe das die Leute in den verantwortlichen Gremien dies begreifen und euch nicht noch mehr Steine in den Weg legen und auch auf solche "Maßnahmen" wie die der Krügers nicht reagieren! 

Weiterhin viel Erfolg!    

MfG,
Helge


----------



## Joki (28. August 2004)

Helius schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist wirklich sehr bedauerlich das die Leute die sich mit der Strecke in Boppard so viel Mühe machen und den ganzen Streß haben, durch solche bescheidenen Aktionen auch noch weitere Konsequenzen zu spüren bekommen!
> 
> Ich finde es echt beachtlich was ihr da geleistet habt und wieviel Ausdauer und Energie ihr bis jetzt in das Projekt gesteckt habt!
> RESPEKT!!!
> ...



sehr schön geschrieben Helge!!

Hätte das glaub nicht so schön hinbekommen !

Tja der Witz an der Sache is das der Herr Krüger angeblich selbst MTB fährt...das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen!
Denen müßte man mal die Bude einfahren!  

Schönen Abend Joki


----------



## Rockyalex! (30. August 2004)

@joki: Du hast ja Recht! Von Anfang an schon! 

zu dem Krüger Artikel:
Hoffentlich weiss die Stadt, dass der Termin usw. vollkommen aus der Luft gegriffen sind. (Stimmt das mit der Ministerin...?)

Immerhin hat die Stadt sich ja auch was von der Strecke erhofft und wird nicht unbedingt nach Argumenten suchen, um die Strecke noch vor ihrer Öffnung zu schließen!

Mit den Schildern ist das natürlich so eine Sache, aber ich weiß von der Kletterwand die ich betreue und die von TÜV und Stadt (Tiefbauamt) abgenommen werden musste, dass unbedingt Schilder hinmussten. 
Auch wenn durch mehrfache Sicherungen verhindert wird das Unbefugte sich Zutritt verschaffen, können erst die Schilder (bei uns zusätzlich durch Zeichnungen!) die Schuldfrage bei einem Unfall entscheiden.

Die Freeride-Anlage muss doch hoffentlich nicht vom TÜV abgenommen werden!? 

Gruss Alex


----------



## fastmike (14. September 2004)

hi,wie schauts denn jetzt aus mit der strecke am WK,wann isse endlich fertich?oder wieder baustopp bei euch?


----------



## [FW] FLO (14. September 2004)

hi
noch kein baustopp zum glück.
so wie es aussieht, bekommen wir nächste woche erde und brechsand. wann der bagger kommt, um das zu verarbeiten kann ich allerdings nicht sagen. und wann überhaupt mal alles fertig ist noch weniger. vielleicht in einem monat, vielleicht nächsten märz....


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. April 2005)

[FW] FLO schrieb:
			
		

> und brechsand. ....


Hmm,

was ist eigentlich "brechsand"? Bindet der die Kotze besser, wenn ich mir wieder mal meinen Lenker in die Magengrube gerammt habe?


----------

